# Franconia National Park



## Dmiller27 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am headed up to Waterville this weekend and was curious what are the "must hike" trails around Franconia Notch that everyone recommends?   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2013)

Weather and conditions permitting, the standard route is Falling Waters/Bridle Path loop over Lafayette with a stop at Greenleaf. Bridle Path is very slippery in places though...so be aware.

IIRC it is about 8 miles and something like 4,500 vertical of climbing, so it is not for the weary.  And it will be busy, but the views are amazing.

If you don't feel like hiking, a Tram Ride is also a good bet.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2013)

Welch Dickey loop if you don't want anything too long. Great views for the effort.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 1, 2013)

Lafayette and Franconia Ridge may be the best hike in NH.  The route Trailboss describes is good.  It can be extended to 13+ to cover more of the ridge if you're up for it.  

Cannon and Mittersill have a new 'official' hiking trail loop.  That would be a cool one to do for the novelty and the views.  Steve Smith has a recent blog post about here http://mountainwandering.blogspot.com/2013/09/mittersill-to-cannon-9913-after-getting.html.  Steve's blog is a great one to follow for hiking.  Also consider stopping in at his Mountain Wanderer book store on Main St in Lincoln to pick up trail maps and get even more first hand info from one of the most knowledgeable hikers around.

As Hammer says, Welch-Dickey is a great, easy hike.  Not in FNSP but closer to you in Waterville.  Perfect time of year for foliage views from the clear summits.  

Moosilauke is also not in FNSP but is a damn good hike.  I just did it on Saturday.  The trails are in great shape and the views were amazing.  ~8miles & 5hrs.  Nice steady, moderate grade in both directions.

FYI on your thread title.  It's State Park not a National Park.  Which is only important to mention since the National parks might have some shutdown issues this weekend but the State parks won't.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks I'm def doing bridal and dickey loop


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2013)

Would he need a WMNF Pass for the Welch-Dickey Loop?  If so, the government shutdown might be an issue, but then again there would be nobody to enforce the parking.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 2, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Would he need a WMNF Pass for the Welch-Dickey Loop?  If so, the government shutdown might be an issue, but then again there would be nobody to enforce the parking.


Last time I did welch Dickey I thought there was one of those honor pay things, get the sticker or something like that
could be wrong ....im heading up on Saturday to do it or one off of Crawfords ridge on 302 past BW. May have to stop in for my seasons pass


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2013)

Which mountain off of Crawford's?

And it is a good time to re-up the season pass.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 3, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Which mountain off of Crawford's?
> 
> And it is a good time to re-up the season pass.


I was thinking short hikes, Frankensteins cliff and the falls or the Zealand trail once you take the right on 302 coming off of route 3.
Any excuse to stop by and pick up my pass


----------



## MeMaw (Oct 9, 2013)

Love hiking. Can't wait to hit these NH mountains in the future!


----------



## skifree (Nov 26, 2013)

have hiked mt Osceola when I have stayed in Waterville. very nice


----------



## ecarrizo (Jan 21, 2014)

I know the thread is getting on in months but I can't resist. Love the Franconia Ridge Traverse.


----------

